# superior parts



## pcarr4 (Mar 19, 2011)

I picked up a superior loader for a ford 2000 4 cyl. I am looking for the mounting brackets for the rear axle where the loader frame attaches to the axel. I am also looking for the brackets for the front of the loader frame. Any and all info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Drop this in our classifieds too Pat for more coverage.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

pcarr4 said:


> I picked up a superior loader for a ford 2000 4 cyl. I am looking for the mounting brackets for the rear axle where the loader frame attaches to the axel. I am also looking for the brackets for the front of the loader frame. Any and all info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


I would try asking the loader MGF who makes mounting brackets.


----------

